# 2000 Years of Christ's Power



## RamistThomist (Aug 3, 2007)

by Nick Needham

Has anyone read these surveys on Church History? I have read the one on the Middle Ages and it was quite good. I am reading the one on the Patristics at the moment.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2007)

In my mind he is one of the best.

(although EP brothers may disagree)


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have read all of them and they are very interesting and well worth the purchase


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 3, 2007)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 3, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> by Nick Needham
> 
> Has anyone read these surveys on Church History? I have read the one on the Middle Ages and it was quite good. I am reading the one on the Patristics at the moment.



See my comments here. Please scroll - there are two entries.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have the first 3 in the set (said he was going to write more)...love em.


----------

